

Ask HN: what provider do you use for SSL certificates? - edu


======
selectnull
I'm very satisfied with both [https://dnsimple.com/](https://dnsimple.com/)
and [https://getssl.me/](https://getssl.me/)

Very good prices, pleasant/informative websites, good buying experience.
dnsimple sells certificates only if you have their dns hosting account.

------
glenda
I've used [https://www.startssl.com](https://www.startssl.com) for a bunch of
websites and it has been great.

However, I've never used any other providers so I have nothing to compare my
experience to.

------
bjoerns
I buy from [http://www.trustico.co.uk](http://www.trustico.co.uk), they are a
reseller and have used them couple of times.

------
atmosx
RapidSSL had the cheaper ones. Other than that the entire scheme is insecure
so... I'm not sure if it makes any difference.

------
samcasas
PositiveSSL, affordable and some kind secure

